# Horror Portrait Tutorial Part One



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats great Laurie. I just really love him ! Thats pretty much how I was planning a wall of eyes... although mine are going to moved by a real person.... Not mechanical this year. We'll see if I can work on that for next year.


----------



## marcusbcathey (Mar 25, 2009)

I found part 1!! I must have been up too late.....I'm so excited to try this Thank you for sharing


----------



## curiosity killed the fox (Sep 10, 2015)

i am gonna try one


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty awesome!
Loving the face!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Bob


----------

